# Removal Companies



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

Can anyone tell me of a good removal firm. I only need a bed, table and tv moved and everyone is charging me 2000Dhs+

Dont they do any white van man out here,


----------



## RobTob (Sep 22, 2008)

Shauny said:


> Can anyone tell me of a good removal firm. I only need a bed, table and tv moved and everyone is charging me 2000Dhs+
> 
> Dont they do any white van man out here,


Shauny, Ask any Indian or Pakistani man with a van and they would be grateful of a few hundred dirhams. Most will oblige you if they have time. Don't pay the 2,000 drihams - thats a rip off. I was quoted 1,800 to move some furniture to Abu Dhabi and thats in a 3 tonne van..which you certainly don't need. Good luck!


----------

